# Lawn mower kick back



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

i recently got a mower that i was told may have the flywheel key sheared becasue when you try to start it, it will pull the rope out of ur hands(kicks back). i checked the flywheel key which was good but i want to know if there is no blade on the lawn mower would this make it kick back??. its a 6.5hp tecumseh (flat head not ohv),, thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes!
The lawnmower blade acts as a counter weight for the engine, ignition timing is set slightly advanced and with no counter weight the engine will try to start up backwards which is why it pulls the rope back out of your hand. This can also cause the flywheel key to shear.


----------



## Roperman (Apr 17, 2006)

alright then,, thanks


----------

